# Few Mods Done - This Time With Pics



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally got some mods done and mange to post some pics as well

The 1st was install a surge tank to keep the pump quiet during the kids midnight run. I use 1" SM boards and lined the pump area. You can barely hear the pump now


















Before I replaced the close out panel I enclosed the area completely with 1"SM Board










Next to the Outdoor Shower. I found space and access to hot and cold water by the hot water tank. I used the template provided and cut from the inside 1st with rotor zip tool. Once the inside paneling was removed I drill 4 holes (one on each corner) right thru. From the outside I used a jig saw to cut the opening. The cutting is easy...getting up the nerve to actually cut a hole into the trailer was the hard part.










Next I hooked up the plumbing - I use the push lock kind (they worked very well and no tightening required). I ran a bead of white silicon around the opening and simply pushed the shower into place. Next I used stainless steel screws to fasten the shower (supplied with the shower). I replace the key lock with a cam lock. This way I can open the shower door without a key.










Next I found a storage place for my awning tool, w/D bar and the stabilizer tool. No more bouncing around the storage area looking for them.









Thor


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet, I am gonna steal the hook idea for the awning tool though....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweet.








I can't imagine the courage it must have taken to cut a hole in your new OB.







I don't think I could do it ....... Good for you it looks awesome







I am very impressed.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job Thor!

Looks awesome







You're really brave


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm definitely going to have to do that pressure tank mod. We used our camper without water hookups for the first time last weekend, man is it loud.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great ideas. Way to go Thor.


----------

